# 12+6 think it’s a good nub shot!



## Lucy3

Would love to know your guesses! The one I’ve circled I’m not sure if it’s the nub?


----------



## Lucy3

One more! I think this is a good nub shot?


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hay hon.
No that's not the nub but I think the bottom one I see the nub and if it is then ure having a baby boy.. 
I've screen shotted the pic i mean and have done a red line pointing to the nub. 
Looks just like my sons when I had a scan at 13+4 wks.


There are Facebook groups that do gender prediction for both ramzi and Nub and there free.
They seen really accurate as well. I've seen maybe one or two where they were wrong but out the other thousand I have seen they have been spot on. 

So I'm gonna say :blue:.
Let us know when u find out hon. 

I can not believe ure nearly 13 weeks. How as that gone so fast. Doesn't seem long ago at all that u was posting ure very first faint lines. 
Time is flying.

We will be ttc again from May. I'm really excited but nervous it won't happen because of being 42 now. 
Hopefully it will and hopefully it won't be hard like it was with Harley.
I'm fully expecting to have at least one chemical. But hope I don't go through recurrent chemicals or a later miscarriage. Just want to fall with a healthy baby. Even if it does take 11 cycles like last time. Hoping it won't be any longer than that tho. 
Do u still post in the 2ww testing group. I'm on there now but obviously when we start trying I will be on there much more. Be good to see you so we can all see how ure pregnancy is doing. 
Hope ure feeling well.


----------



## Lucy3

Thanks Sugger! I did think boy when I first saw the scan but now I’m not sure. This one looks forked? I’ve posted on fb so curious to see what they say!


----------



## May55

Lucy3 said:


> Thanks Sugger! I did think boy when I first saw the scan but now I’m not sure. This one looks forked? I’ve posted on fb so curious to see what they say!
> 
> View attachment 1106281

Boys can have forking too in the beginning, its not a good indicator of girl at this stage. Nub is a bit obstructed by leg so its hard to see but I lean boy.


----------



## tdog

I'm going with boy as this looks like stacking to me which means will do into a penis xx


----------



## Lucy3

Thanks so much everyone! I’ve only got one guess from an ‘expert’ which was girl. Will keep you updated! For fun I put my scan next to my my dd (I only have the 19 weeks scan from my day) I think they look so cute together


----------



## Lucy3

Oops here it is


----------



## Babybump87

I’m gonna go with boy too !


----------



## Bevziibubble

:blue:


----------



## LadyLovenox

Boy guess!


----------



## Lucy3

Thanks for the guesses everyone, so interesting you all said boy! I sent my last two scans off to see what the ‘experts’ say and got these. I know going to find out soon so I’ll update!


----------



## love.peace

I would have guessed girl too. Did you find out?


----------



## Lucy3

Thank @love.peace i find out on Wednesday so I’ll update then. Nervous!


----------



## Lucy3

These are some pics from later scans, don’t think I can see much unfortunately.
This one is looking down at 15+2. Cute but no hints!


----------



## Lucy3

This is a potty shot 13+2 which I can’t really make out lol and think it’s too early anyway. Second potty shot maybe boy?


----------



## Sander

Girl guess :)


----------



## Lucy3

Ooh thanks @Sander ! I was looking at the potty shot again and maybe it looks a bit ‘hamburger’ like? I really just need to know lol. Aww congrats on your baby girl, not long now <3


----------



## Sander

Lucy3 said:


> Ooh thanks @Sander ! I was looking at the potty shot again and maybe it looks a bit ‘hamburger’ like? I really just need to know lol. Aww congrats on your baby girl, not long now <3

Yeah I think you’ll get a girl! I thought so based on the skull but the potty shot looks girly to me - mostly because it doesn’t stick out very far. I’ve seen a handful of 13/14 week boy potty shots and even then the penis sticks out quite a lot. But it’s hard to say for sure at that gestation :wacko: I’m excited for you to find out!!

Thanks so much! Can’t wait to get some girl stuff in with all the boy clothes & toys we have :haha:


----------



## Lucy3

So exciting! You have to go nuts with the girl things, so much fun!


----------



## love.peace

You can't tell with potty shots at that gestation. Good luck for tomorrow. Sending love and excited to hear x


----------



## tdog

See with my boys you could tell at 13+5 when I had my scan then as they let's just weren't shy :blush: your second pic of potty shots looks boy but the top can't tell lol, I'm going to say :blue: xx


----------



## Lucy3

Thanks ladies, scan in an hour!


----------



## Lucy3

Had the scan, all looking good but I didn’t and the sex. It felt weird as I was by myself. I went through the video and took a pic of a potty shot. He didn’t tell me to look away when he measured the femur which sways me towards girl. Can anyone see anything on this? I’m going to ask my OB to send my NIPT results and open at home with dh.


----------



## tdog

Not seeing much on these I'd be more inclined to say girl now but a femur measurement is at a sort of awkward angle to get a good potty shot xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm glad your scan went well :) 
I can't really tell to be honest, but I'm leaning girl :pink:


----------



## Lucy3

Thanks so much for looking @tdog and @Bevziibubble. 
he had a quick look first (the first pic) and said the legs are crossed which I think I can see. The black dot is the butt hole lol looks so big!


----------



## Lucy3

Found these on my video so took a screen shot. Pretty sure they’re potty shots! I spoke to my OB about getting my NIPT results and she basically said no! Wait! Lol. Oh well, I have a scan booked in 3.5 weeks so will have a good look then


----------



## tdog

Lucy3 said:


> Found these on my video so took a screen shot. Pretty sure they’re potty shots! I spoke to my OB about getting my NIPT results and she basically said no! Wait! Lol. Oh well, I have a scan booked in 3.5 weeks so will have a good look then
> 
> View attachment 1107675
> View attachment 1107676
> View attachment 1107677

If I'm looking right that looks like a turtle kneck so boy xx


----------



## Lucy3

@tdog thanks for looking. I’m thinking girl, but who knows! Got this back so makes the image a bit clearer


----------



## tdog

Lucy3 said:


> @tdog thanks for looking. I’m thinking girl, but who knows! Got this back so makes the image a bit clearer
> 
> View attachment 1107690

Ah yes now I see girl where they have drawn how bloody confusing is your baby BTW:rofl: xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

It’s a pink one Lucy. So excited for you.


----------



## Lucy3

@tdog its kept me guessing that’s for sure! :yellow:

@Suggerhoney aww thank you! I will admit I saw some pink clothes that I have been eyeing off over the weekend and they were on sale so I got them. If it turns out it’s a boy then I’m sure he’ll look lovely in baby pink!


----------



## Linzi Thomas

I think it’s a girl


----------

